# electronics



## old school (Nov 16, 2007)

I have a Garman unit that has DF, GPS, Radar, and plotter all in one. I just cannot lear how to use this unit by reading the directions. This is at lest $2000 unit. My question is there anyone that for pay would give me instructions on how to really use these electronics? I live in Atlanta, but have a house and boat in Pensacola. I will be in Pensacola Wednesday next week, and would like to know can someone meet me at the boat (it is right at the bridge that goes to Perdido Key) Wednesday and show me how to use this Garman?


----------

